# My poor doggy feeling neglected



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

My Bichon, Troy has decided that I spend too much time at the computer and was constantly pestering to be picked up. The problem is now solved as you will see from the photo. 

Luckily I have nice deep windowsills so I cleared mine off and put his bed one of his beds on there. Now he sits and watches whilst i type and also has a birds eye view of the garden where he can watch for the squirrels he loves to chase (he's never got close to catching one but its good excercise for him!). I know when one is out there trying to get to the feeders as he sits watching very attentively for about 2 minutes before wanting to get down, go out into the garden and run after them.

Excuse the mess on my desk. You should see the pile of papers to the left of the keyboard lol.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

what a brilliant idea, don't think it would work with my 13 st gt dane though, if he wants attention he just comes into the office, spins me round in the chair and climbs up for a cuddle and ear scratch....

perhaps you ought to get one of those screen saver things with a squirral running accross every few minutes to keep him occupied.....


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

I love the screen saver idea. Will have to see what I can find.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Jabulile knows that neglected feeling when I am on the computer too much!
Loved the photo.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

What a lovely picture  

Charlotte, one of my 2 cats just sits on the mouse mat when she wants attention. If you have ever tried to move a cat that does not want to be moved you will know it is doomed to failure. I usually end up with the laptop at the edge of the desk and the mouse used on a bit of paper while she occupies the mat and most of the desk. I know when I'm beat :roll: 

Magic, the other cat just sits by the side of the chair, looks pathetic and emits a sort of strangled noise (which he is doing now). 

Must go and give him a cuddle .........aaaaahhhhh.

Sue


----------

